# Opinion



## Akasha (Sep 16, 2010)

Im not sure if this is the right place to post. 

My last period started 31st July. By my calculations, i was due on the bank holiday weekend (went away, would be typical to ruin the weekend) 
1 sept i had tummy ache like i was coming on, but nothing. 
As to now, i still havn't come on, and appear to be showing no sighs of starting. I used a HPT on 6th Sept, which showd negative. My DSN also did a diptest for me on 10th Sept, Again negative. 
No sore boobs. going to toilet more and tired, but bloods have been stupidly high or stupidly low, Im blaming that. Felt a little sick on sunday (almost like a burb with a sicky aftertaste) but nothing else. 

I am going to see my docs tomorrow, regarding this. Just wandered what anyone else thought of it. 

PS, I am sorry if to much info ect.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 16, 2010)

Hiya, 

My thought would be just try your best to maintain good BG just in case - I had 3 negative tests before the positive one!   My sugar levels went haywire in the early days both times, so be warned! 

Take care of yourself either way!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, This all sounds strange.

HPT negative & Surgery negative. These sort of test are pretty spot on. They detect the HCG Hormone which is the pregnancy hormone. They have been know to be wrong. Ask your GP to do a HCG blood test that will tell you definately one way or another.

Are you normally regular as clock work ? I am which is cruel, all that monthly suffering and pain, when unable to conceive. 

I hope you are / will be ok which ever was it turns out. 
Di x


----------



## Akasha (Sep 16, 2010)

As far as i am aware, The test my DSN did was just like a HPT. 
Since march this year, i have been regular to come on last dayish of the month. (before then it was around 8th, had 1 feb, 1end feb into march, then last day march) 
Haywire how so? I mean i seem to be 2 days running high 2 days running low, rince and repeat.


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 16, 2010)

Akasha said:


> As far as i am aware, The test my DSN did was just like a HPT.
> Since march this year, i have been regular to come on last dayish of the month. (before then it was around 8th, had 1 feb, 1end feb into march, then last day march)
> Haywire how so? I mean i seem to be 2 days running high 2 days running low, rince and repeat.


I had no symptoms till 2 weeks late. Apart from high sugar's. Take really good care of yourself and ask for a blood test. Its more sensitive than urine tests.


----------



## Akasha (Sep 17, 2010)

Seen the doc this morning. 
Ive been told that i lack of period could be due to losing alittle weight (3lb is hardley a huge amount) or a hormone imbalance. 
Apparently normally wait 6 months before checking for hormobe probs, but if i miss next 2 periods, go back. 
Ive been told HPT are as sensitive as what they can do, and to test again next week. 
all in all not a fat lot come out of the doctors.


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 17, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Seen the doc this morning.
> Ive been told that i lack of period could be due to losing alittle weight (3lb is hardley a huge amount) or a hormone imbalance.
> Apparently normally wait 6 months before checking for hormobe probs, but if i miss next 2 periods, go back.
> Ive been told HPT are as sensitive as what they can do, and to test again next week.
> all in all not a fat lot come out of the doctors.



Have you got any problems with your thyroid? This can create havoc on the body including the menstrual cycle. I have become an expert in this recently 

Bernie xx


----------



## Akasha (Sep 18, 2010)

It came across as 'if HPT is negative then it cant be that' 
Im not sure what to think anymore. 
I'll try another HPT if sept period does't appear.


----------

